# Direct Vent Gas Fireplaces - Air Leak - See Video



## Don2222 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hello

The last no 5 of the 5 dumb building products
Direct Vent Gas Fireplaces?
See video
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P9SsMIBGn2M
The man states there is a big air leak for heat loss and bugs can get in? What is he saying?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 28, 2018)

The problem of the air gap where the vent passes thru the Wall Thimble (not collar),
can be resolved by wrapping the vent section with flat tape gasket in that area.
There are issues with ALL heating appliances where the envelope of the house
is penetrated by the vent system, & good installers address those issues at install.
DV fireplaces are a good idea, regardless of what this "expert" thinks.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 28, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> The problem of the air gap where the vent passes thru the Wall Thimble (not collar),
> can be resolved by wrapping the vent section with flat tape gasket in that area.
> There are issues with ALL heating appliances where the envelope of the house
> is penetrated by the vent system, & good installers address those issues at install.
> DV fireplaces are a good idea, regardless of what this "expert" thinks.


Can I pull my vent cap of the outside of the house and put the tape gasket on it?
Is it needed here.
The install was done with the larger venting straight out from the back of the fireplace so heat would not rise up and out. Is it a good install or would you suggest foil tape on the seam shown inside in the 2nd pic?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes, you can do that.
If you do, there is another issue I would address.
Looks like your trap cap is siliconed to your siding.
That is incorrect. It should be "picture-framed" with
J-Channel for a cleaner, more professional look...


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 28, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Yes, you can do that.
> If you do, there is another issue I would address.
> Looks like your trap cap is siliconed to your siding.
> That is incorrect. It should be "picture-framed" with
> J-Channel for a cleaner, more professional look...


Thanks, it is cedar shakes so I could use composite or wood trim.
How does the vent connected to the back of the unit look in the 3rd pic.
My wife has a super smell and can smell a little gas when it starts up, do you think the foil tape will be enough?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 28, 2018)

The install looks like the vent sections might not be tightly
snapped together, but it may just be the pic... 
Is there a screw at the 12 O'clock position?
That may be an indication of a connection issue...
If you can get in there, use the aluminum tape to seal
the vent to the box, the vent to the wall thimble & the
wall thimble periphery to the wall board. 
Those are possible air penetration areas...
If your wife smells gas at start up, it is either a gas line leak,
or the glass front is not sealed properly.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi Daksy
How does the glass gasket & gas valve look?
If you need any more pics, let me know.
See pics below


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 29, 2018)

Gasket looks good, Don...Is it pliable all the way around the glass?
Gas valve looks ok, but checking with a leak "sniffer" would be advisable...
Also, check any areas where wiring or tubing penetrates the floor of the firebox.
The holes they pass thru should be sealed with RTV silicone...


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 6, 2018)

Hello
I cleaned the gas ports and the smell is
much better now


----------

